# HomeStars Reviews of YouTube Stars



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Has anyone ever looked at reviews of any of the YouTube Renovation Stars. I just checked out Jeff Thorman of YouTube channel "RenovisionDIY". He looks great on youTube, not so much on HomeStars. Though, he is booked up until some time in 2020. He seems to over book and is slow to follow up on problems under his 1 year warranty. To be fair, most were 10/10 but the few that were 1/10 or 0/10 were enough to make me think he over extends and finds it hard to see projects through. I am not so impressed with him now, to bad. He also, apparently threatens sue people who post bad reviews. (One guy said "Fine, see you in court.") 

Any body can post videos of their best days, what one wants to know is what about when things go wrong! Shows to go ya, always check real world reviews to know the kinds of issues that have come up!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

jennifertemple said:


> Has anyone ever looked at reviews of any of the YouTube Renovation Stars. I just checked out Jeff Thorman of YouTube channel "RenovisionDIY". He looks great on youTube, not so much on HomeStars. Though, he is booked up until some time in 2020. He seems to over book and is slow to follow up on problems under his 1 year warranty. To be fair, most were 10/10 but the few that were 1/10 or 0/10 were enough to make me think he over extends and finds it hard to see projects through. I am not so impressed with him now, to bad. He also, apparently threatens sue people who post bad reviews. (One guy said "Fine, see you in court.")
> 
> Any body can post videos of their best days, what one wants to know is what about when things go wrong! Shows to go ya, always check real world reviews to know the kinds of issues that have come up!


I'm still yet to make it through a whole episode of the Idaho Painter. . My god these guys are in love with their own voice.. ugh 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> jennifertemple said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever looked at reviews of any of the YouTube Renovation Stars. I just checked out Jeff Thorman of YouTube channel "RenovisionDIY". He looks great on youTube, not so much on HomeStars. Though, he is booked up until some time in 2020. He seems to over book and is slow to follow up on problems under his 1 year warranty. To be fair, most were 10/10 but the few that were 1/10 or 0/10 were enough to make me think he over extends and finds it hard to see projects through. I am not so impressed with him now, to bad. He also, apparently threatens sue people who post bad reviews. (One guy said "Fine, see you in court.")
> ...


 sprays primer on bare dry wall but only back rolls if builder requests. That says enough for me


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

I tend to take those guys all with a bit of skepticism. I don't do many homes, because I don't really like residential, even new residential; however, it's almost always going in to redo the work of "big name" builders that they saw on youtube or angie's list, etc. Idaho Painter kills me because he's technically right; you can get away with one coat, you don't have to back roll, etc. But why would you? That's so incredibly chintzy and they never age well. 

To me, it's like going to wal mart to get your oil changed. Sure, you can, and they will put new oil in. However, you're not going to get the service and quality that you'll get from a real mechanic. But people still give them glowing reviews, so I'm not going to knock their business model.


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

Yeah, I mean at least back roll your first coat Everytime lol, and spray finish on top if so be. I have a hard time doing work that way, but I guess for some it doesn't hurt their soul like it does me


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

There are some idaho painter videos where I can say I would not recommend him, some of his techniques are just wrong. Once is using long extension spray wands for garage doors and teaching his crew to do the same. 

Another vodeo he shows off how fast at caulking he is does a whole raw wood door jam and then comes back to tool the caulking with his fingers and just watching the video you know it had already dried lol. 

Another he tapes and caulks trim with clear caulking and immediately paints the caulking and then pulls off the masking so all his viewers are learning this bad technique which has no rhyme or reason. 

Another he masks off baseboard to roll walls, he starts painting in the middle of the wall and does not even roll down to the base and not very close to the ceiling creating a lot of unneeded cutting in when he could roll right down to the base. 

He does have a lot of followers but I do not recommend him as a teacher, I am sure he gets free stuff and gets paid for views but I cringe watching his techniques.


----------



## The Montana Painter (Dec 2, 2018)

For one thing it's hard to be yourself in front of a camera. I have tried and am getting more comfortable filming. The Idaho painter does have a lot of subscribers but I agree that for DIY or custom painting he gives very poor techniques. I to can't watch long before I am frustrated with his teaching/talking. Will see if I can have great techniques/process on painting posted on YouTube. Painting is second nature but camera work not so much !!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Krittterkare said:


> There are some idaho painter videos where I can say I would not recommend him, some of his techniques are just wrong. Once is using long extension spray wands for garage doors and teaching his crew to do the same.
> 
> Another vodeo he shows off how fast at caulking he is does a whole raw wood door jam and then comes back to tool the caulking with his fingers and just watching the video you know it had already dried lol.
> 
> ...



You know I had someone else comment once that they saw one of those renovation TV shows where the guys entire solution for everything is "Rip it out!". Well if he just went and did normal repairs on things that wouldn't make for good TV. Same idea with Idaho painter I saw that video with his garage doors and he says they use an extension simply to save their backs. I guess it doesn't matter what the overall product looks like. For better or worse his videos are DIY oriented and of course he has his own clothing line and other merchandise he is trying to sell you on.


Personally I like @ridesarize videos, the XC-painter on youtubes


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Those HGTV shows where they show tiny, female homeowners wielding sledgehammers on kitchen cabinets wear me out! And karate-kicking drywall... But, the sad reality of reality TV is that they feel they have to do stuff like that to keep people watching. You may not like the cabinets in your kitchen but they'd be useful in your garage- or somebody's. They make the work more interesting than it needs to be for *production values*. 

I got barred from the Nicole Curtis Facebook page several years ago. Some mod ears just pricked up at that, I bet... I didn't actually do anything beyond add my 2 cents to a thread where local Minneapolis paint contractors were beefing with her because they had submitted bids to her and Curtis wound up using local fans of the show- free labor- instead. A painting party, of sorts. The local contractors felt like that was her plan all along and she had certainly wasted their time. Anyway, the chubby kid that was on her show PM'ed me on Facebook(!) and basically challenged me to come up to Minnesota to fight the crew. There wasn't any need to do that. I could whup better men than him just on my way to a good fight anyway. So, then I got banned. Unnecessary drama.


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

FB or YouTube
-Nick Slavik
-Ask-a-Painter
-Nick Slavik Painting and Restoration Company


----------

